# sexy man ass



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

It's Curt James!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

I was hoping to see a sexy ass, where is it?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's Curt James!



tu
how would you know?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2011)

I seen the title sexy man ass and I looked, Is this something I should be concerned with?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> tu
> how would you know?



Because the origional was just a bald guy sitting there. You switched it up on me. Now he's going to want to touch me and I'm scared.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because the origional was just a bald guy sitting there. You switched it up on me. Now he's going to want to touch me and I'm scared.



Lol, I couldn't have timed this better.  
I actually put the wrong pic by mistake.


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

This one is just a tease - 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_fUdlwqqfGDc/THVEFgZiRGI/AAAAAAAACSI/qkwmkyuZB2Y/s1600/Manifest.JPG


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

Now that is what I am talking about.  Nice!  minO lee, you have some great pics.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Post one up of Rob's ass, Gena!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


>



This is not Rob, but I will take or find one


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Lol, I couldn't have timed this better.
> I actually put the wrong pic by mistake.



Curt James....






YouTube Video


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> This is not Rob, but I will take or find one



Excellent choice though - thick and meaty. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

Not a whole lot of man ass, but a whole lot of Man!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW!  This is a little to much ass for me, but had to post it anyway.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, I am having way to much fun with this thread


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay that last one's pretty sweet actually. Arnie's ass isn't showing in the pic you posted. Hmmm... he just stepped down as governor. Maybe he'll get in shape again...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 3, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I seen the title sexy man ass and I looked, Is this something I should be concerned with?



Yea, dude, you're a little gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, dude, you're a little gay.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

here is one from 2004...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------

